

How the iPhone Got Tail Fins – Part 1 of 2 - gvb
http://steveblank.com/2011/10/18/how-the-iphone-got-tail-fins-%e2%80%93-part-1-of-2/

======
gvb
After two years of suspense, Steve picks up the Durant vs. Sloan story. Write
more, Steve! Please! <http://steveblank.com/2009/10/01/durant-versus-sloan-
part-1/>

